# ugh !



## James (Jun 18, 2001)

Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




June 18/01






NOW LETS IMPROVE THINGS !

------------------
Never too old..


----------



## James (Jun 21, 2001)

Worked Bi's & tri's
Looking for a new routine...

------------------
Never too old..


----------



## James (Jun 22, 2001)

Dayoff, triceps are burning like hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Never too old..


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2001)

Worked Chest & Shoulders, felt great afterwards !!
I'm gettin stronger each day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got new routine too.

------------------
Never too old..


----------



## MightyKing (Jun 23, 2001)

Let's see your routine!

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## James (Jun 25, 2001)

Oh hi MightyKing
OK there goes...

Day #1				
Chest & Shoulders

Incline Dumbbell Presses		
Flat Bench Flyes			
Bench Presses				
Incline Bench Presses			
Flat Bench Dumbbell Presses	
Behind Neck Barbell Presses		
Seated Dumbbell Presses			
Upright Rows				
Lateral Raises	

Day #2
Legs

Barbells Squats				
Leg Extensions				
Calf Raises				
Dead Lifts				

Day #3
Back

Two Arm Rows				
Bend Over Rows				
Horizontal Shrug			
Shrugs					

Day #4
REST

Day #5
Biceps & Triceps

Skull Crushers				
Hammer Curls			
Tricep Kickbacks			
Seated French Presses			
Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls	
Barbell Curls				
Wrist Curls				

Day #6
REST

Day #7
Repeat Cycle

Thats its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try this for a month a switch things up.
Ugh its day 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BACK , ugh I was working in the backyard allday yesterday and my back is killin me .
Oh well time to hit 'da weights.


------------------
Never too old..


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2001)

Well its been a couple of days , been busy with the holidays.
My body is starting to regain its shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did a great bi's & Tri's workout today, Im also off the Xed for a month and may try something different in a months time..

------------------
Never too old..


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2002)

*doh'*

Well I'm back finally !
Lots of shit going on in my life, but its all over...
Lots of changes on the boards too, looks good.

Anyhow time to get back into shape.

Update from last post...

Gained 20 pounds - 200 Pounds now
Quit smoking Feb 1/02
Moved in new house


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2002)

Welcome back, lol 

Congrats on quitting...don't start again!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2002)




----------

